# How offten do you replace carbon and and high capacity GFO from RBS



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I red instruction on the Web site and it says 4-8 weeks for GFO and nothing for carbon.
What volume of the Carbon do I need to run for 80G tank?
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

there is a calculator on the site which will tell you the recommended amount for your set up.

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store/reef-calculator

carbon is suggested that you change it every 2 weeks because it is exhausted quicker and if left in system too long, it can leach back into system.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks chris. Do not know how I missed the calculator there

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

not a problem, we all have our moments from time to time.


----------

